# New to kayak fishing



## SnagFinder (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey guys, I was lucky enough to get a Malibu mini-x kayak for Christmas (my family gets right into the gift giving thing and ends up with massive credit card bills).

Anyways, I've got the basics of paddle (duh) and a seat I got from eBay for $50. The last thing I need to get is a fishing rod. But I am having trouble finding what type, size, length etc I should be looking for. Most of my research has led me to the conclusion that a rod around 6ft would be appropriate for kayak fishing.

I live in the Riverina region (Wagga Wagga) and will be mostly on the Murrumbidgee trying to catch cod. Unless there's something other than carp in Lake Albert?

I was looking at the Uglystiks as a kayak rod. Any good?


----------



## Neal013 (Dec 19, 2012)

hey mate

anything that is 6ft-7ft is good. i found the longer rod is easier to just site back and flick. and u can get the line around the front of the yak with out leaning forward. (depending on how ballanced u r less wobbeling and falling in). best bet is to go into your local fishing store and chat to them. tell em how much you want to spend what sort of fishing you want to do and they will point you in the right direction.


----------



## SnagFinder (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Neal. That's what I plan to do in my day off work next Thursday. And hopefully have a quick paddle and wet a line as well.

I just have to teach myself how to rig my line and ill be sweet


----------



## SnagFinder (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks indiedog. All the times I've gone fishing, I've snagged so many lines and had to cut tonnes. I thought SnagFinder was a very appropriate name.

I was browsing the BCF website and saw the Ugly Sticks that are around 5"6. I'm leaning towards one of those at the moment. And perhaps further down the track ill grab another longer rod to take with me. My yak has two rod holders so that would give me a few different options.

Haven't taken my yak out anywhere yet but I'm chomping at the bit to get out. Even more so since I went white water rafting in Penrith on Tuesday


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## SnagFinder (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks red that's good to know about Lake Albert. I have a mate that's had a kayak for a bit over a year and goes paddling on the lake quite often. Never fished it though. We both just assumed it was only full of carp.

I got a bit extra dough left over from last years birthday still. About $130 to spend on the rod and gear to get it set up. Really looking forward to getting out there...


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

SnagFinder said:


> I got a bit extra dough left over from last years birthday still. About $130 to spend on the rod and gear to get it set up. Really looking forward to getting out there...


 Don't forget a PFD if you've not already got one - and some leashes for your rod. Easy to catch a rod tip on an overhaning tree while you are paddling and "blink" - they are in the water. You cam make these or BCF has some cheap ones for around $7. Enjoy !


----------



## SnagFinder (Jan 3, 2013)

solatree said:


> SnagFinder said:
> 
> 
> > I got a bit extra dough left over from last years birthday still. About $130 to spend on the rod and gear to get it set up. Really looking forward to getting out there...
> ...


I plan on going on a bit of a shopping spree on Thursday. Going to get my new rod and some lures and restock my supplies. What is the best way to carry fishing gear on a kayak? In the middle hatches/tackle box or what?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQy/kZcAAC3fgAAQUQn48q9yeso/7//gMADG0KpiemmieUbUyGnqDTajTTMptT1HqNlCoAaAnpPTRoI0yYACYT0BqaRqbBGSAMgaNAAB6jTQdkIJ8bgLemL74ha/8OQQTwb7cJXMdNG32J6GZGrnBYg3mK0ItBCGqyK/jI6g48SYS3pKpBblMbHMBd6hpCdK6hFor3d0iQWUm6VZwzuFg4Q0oqXeGip1c1YJRyeWiWHafGtdl6W6hH5cEeZ9R0CQnPWpKvG7rA+RqDAkm2rGQo31zBRMLkoP5QkyqnZMSRQlVcIYmPauMa3ots0xrI6JHEiMHDA8zqKR6CGJRqiSDruJ2Pab+LuSKcKEgGX8jLg=


----------

